# 03 Maxima - Code P0300



## rds30152 (May 8, 2008)

I just changed the plugs in the Maxima and am now getting the P0300 code for multiple cylinder misfire. Can anyone provide any info on the best way to troubleshoot this since it did not isolate to a particular cylinder? It goes from running smooth to rough when warmed up.

THANKS!!!!!!!


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

If you didn't use NGK's that would cause it. And for the love of god please don't say you used Boush Platinums.


----------



## Ashvin (Jun 18, 2008)

Which exact plugs did you put in?


----------

